# western mvp 3 steel 8'6"



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

in frederick county maryland maybe 20 hours of use...was on 2016 dodge 4500....selling plow and controller....you need to buy truck mount and harness for your truck...4000.00 or bo


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

got more then 70 views and no buyer....what wrong here ??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tommy g said:


> got more then 70 views and no buyer....what wrong here ??


This time of year, most already have their plows as it is January.

If you want to sell a plow this time of year, the price has to be something that someone who does not NEED a plow will buy.

Know what I mean?

And by the way, I feel that you have it priced very fair for October. IMO


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

One of the views came from me as I'm sure many others looked at and said too far away. Sometimes we forget this is not your local paper ad, it goes nation wide and Canada. So I would say 70 views is not many.
That being said I like the plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm view 71....just surfing.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Like Philly said


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks for the feedback....it just sold guy drove 6 hours one way


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

i just saw this I would have sent one of my guys down monday to get it


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

cj7plowing said:


> i just saw this I would have sent one of my guys down monday to get it


selling last one NOW send your guys tomorrow plow and harness 3500 CASH


----------



## Flounder90 (Jan 19, 2018)

Still have the last one? Interested and local.


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

yes as of tonight still aval


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tommy g said:


> selling last one NOW send your guys tomorrow plow and harness 3500 CASH


That is a deal...

Bump for a good deal Thumbs Up


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is a deal...
> 
> Bump for a good deal Thumbs Up


God dammmit. I just bought a new one last week


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

3500$ for the plow in the picture??


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

no i took a picture of some other plow....YES PLOW IN PICTURE


----------



## tommy g (Jan 13, 2011)

SOLD


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tommy g said:


> no i took a picture of some other plow....YES PLOW IN PICTURE


Now that is funny...

File photo... :laughing:


----------

